# Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Hallo ich habe mir die Masterliquid ML120L RGB geholt für mein Ryzen 2700X schon im vorraus möchte ich sagen das in mein gehäuse nur ein 120er rein geht und das kühlergebniss besser als beim Original ist 
es gibt ja 2 möglichkeiten diese zu verbauen 
Gehäuse>Lüfter>Radiator    =ich hatte da sehr schlechte kühlergebnisse 
Gehäuse>Radiator>Lüfter  =etwas besser erreiche aber bei einer taktung von 4100MHZ immer noch 84°
auf die RGB beleuchtung kommt es mir nicht an da man sie eh nicht seht ,ich bin mit dem einen lüfter von cooler master nicht zufrieden er ist extrem laut auch bei geringer rpn

Ich habe 2x Be quiet Pure Wings 2 da kann ich die 2 verbauen (Gehäuse>Lüfter>Radiator>Lüfter )

Daten Orginal Lüfter (Air-Balance-Lüfter)      Speed	650 ~ 2000 RPM (PWM) ± 10% ------------ Air Flow	66.7 CFM (Max) ---------                         Noise Level	6 ~ 30 dBA  ---------Air Pressure	2.34 mmH2O (Max)
2x Be quiet Pure Wings 2 120mm                       Speed 1500rpn-----------------------------------------Air Flo 51,4CFM-----------------------------------Noise Lvl 20,2dba       -------------- Air Pressure 1.25 mm h20


was wäre die beste lösung in meinem fall ?


----------



## Ace (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?Wo sitzt der Radi genau?CPU Kühler richtig montiert?Kühler liegt auch Plan auf?genug Anpressdruck?
Pumpe läuft auch auf volle Leistung?Wie war die Kühlung vorher und was für Temperaturen?


----------



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Sharkoon VG5-W | PC-Gehäuse bei notebooksbilliger.de
das habe ich nur das man an der seite 2 lüfter hat anstadt glas ,
er sitzt hinten kühlpaste ist grizzly drauf .
vorher kann ich nicht sagen da der pc neu zusammen gebaut wurde finde es halt etwas hoch wie es jetzt ist.
würden durch die 2 be quiet lüfter es besser werden?
pumpe kann ich nicht einstellen nur lüfter


----------



## Ace (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Du hast ja insgesamt 3x 120 Lüfter, vorne 2 die Frischluft ansaugen und hinten der raus zieht.
Den Radi machst du hinten hin, wenn Platzt ist mit den 2 Be Quiet Lüftern als Push und Pull Betrieb, einen Lüfter hinten dran an den Radi,den anderen vorne dran.
Dann mal Testen,wo ist die Pumpe angeschlossen?am Mainboard oder Netzteil?
So wie auf den Bildern hier.
Liquid Freezer 120 | All-in-One CPU-Wasserkuehler fuer AMD / Intel CPU | ARCTIC


----------



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

zurzeit habe ich vorne 2 wo die luft rein kann uns an den seitendeckel 2 wo raus pusten und den Coolermaster dran mit radiator wo raus pustet.
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt 2 verschiede lüfter an den radiator machen da ich vermuste das es zu problemen kommt


----------



## Ace (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*



Busterflex schrieb:


> zurzeit habe ich vorne 2 wo die luft rein kann uns an den seitendeckel 2 wo raus pusten und den Coolermaster dran mit radiator wo raus pustet.
> Ich möchte nicht unbedingt 2 verschiede lüfter an den radiator machen da ich vermuste das es zu problemen kommt



Mach den Radi mal hinten dran so wie ich beschrieben habe, mit den 2 Silent Wing,der hintere Lüfter zieht raus ,der vorne pustet in den Radi rein,die Beiden Lüfter mit einem y Kabel am 
Mainboard anklemmen und mal im Bios einstellen was die U/min betrifft.Oder hast du eine Lüftersteuerung verbaut?
Wo ist die Pumpe angeschlossen?
Solltest du keine langen Schrauben haben für den 2 Lüfter ,dann geht das natürlich nicht und du nimmst einen Lüfter  und machst einen Test.
musst ja den CPU kühler nicht ab nehmen dafür.


----------



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

auf dem mainbord ist ein extra stecker wo aio steht  da steht sie drin , ich habe aber unten noch einen anschluss wo wasserpumpe steht auf dem bord .
Ich finde auch wenn der coolermaster lüfter auf 2000rpn dreht kommt hinten extrem wenig lüft raus .quasi wenn ich hinten ca 5cm abstand mit der hand halte merke ich fast nichts (auf 100%)

mein alter pc mit dem be quiet lüfter hinten stadt der aio pustet extrem raus


----------



## Ace (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Du kannst mal im Bios nachschauen wie schnell die Pumpe dreht und die Lüfter.
Also wenn die Lüfter auf 100% Laufen und du hinten nichts merkst das Luft aus Tritt stimmt was nicht
So eng können die Finnen nicht sein das da nix raus kommt.


----------



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

ah in asus Programm steht pumpe 2185-2205rpm und der lüfter 2000rpm


----------



## Ace (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*



Busterflex schrieb:


> ah in asus Programm steht pumpe 2185-2205rpm und der lüfter 2000rpm


Ja das passt,was liegt den an Vcore an für die CPU? die 84° waren unter Last?bei was genau?
wie gesagt mach das ganze mal hinten hin,blöde Frage aber du hast nix auf dem CPU Kühler kleben,Folie abgezogen die eventuell drauf war?


----------



## Busterflex (2. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

nee folie war ab 4100mhz 1,40Volt über das asus prime übertaktet,wenn ich übert die cpu das automatische übertakten an habe geht er auf 4,2ghz und 1,45volt und mit der temp über 90 dann hab ich abgebrochen


----------



## Ace (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

lass den mal mit Standard laufen ,bei was gehen die Temperaturen so hoch?bei der CPU bringt das OC nicht viel,das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Busterflex (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

ok aber so allgemein wären sie 2 lüfter besser als der eine?


----------



## Ace (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*



Busterflex schrieb:


> ok aber so allgemein wären sie 2 lüfter besser als der eine?



Ein 120 Radi ist jetzt nicht so der burner,im Push Pull Betrieb kannst du "vielleicht" noch was raus holen.
Ich möchte erst mal Wissen wie die Temps bei dir zustande kommen?Ist es beim Surfen und im Desktop Betrieb das du schon 84° erreichst?
Der Radi muss sich bei den Temps auch richtig heiß anfühlen,ist das so?
Mach doch mal paar Bilder von Core Temp,HWInfo und CPU-Z damit man mal sehen kann was so los ist.
Bei so hohen Temps stimmt was nicht,entweder Anpressdruck,Auslesefehler oder sonstiges.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Das Gehäuse ist murgs und auch die AIO, beides zusammen präsentiert dein Ergebnis.

Da kannst nicht viel machen, denn dein Problem ist das du nur vorne Luft rein bekommst und raus geht fast nichts, da du nur hinten was zum raus blasen hast und das hast du dazu noch mit einem Radiator verengt. Denn ein Radiator bringt auch ein gewissen Widerstand und dadurch staut sich deine Wärme im Gehäuse. Zum aller Überfluss presst du dann noch diese heiße Luft was sich angestaut hat durch den Radiator und unter Umgebungstemperatur kann keine Kühlung ganz gleich ob Wasser oder Luft gekühlt herunter kühlen.

Kauf dir ein Luftkühler damit du ein normalen Lüfter hinten anbringen kannst.
Wirst ehe kein Unterschied merken, da ein 120mm Radiator ehe nur Kinderkram ist.
Damit wirst du weder kühl, noch wirst du damit leise werden.

Nur weil man eine Wasserkühlung hat muss man nicht besser als Luftkühlung werden.
Eine Wasserkühlung wird erst dann besser wenn genug Fläche der Radiatoren zur Verfügung steht und davon bist du weit entfernt.

EDIT: 

Mit Push/Pull kannst du das ganze bestimmt etwas verbessern, aber erwarte keine Wunde und auch keine niedrigen Drehzahlen unter Last. Denn das ganze ist auch von der Wassertemperatur sehr stark abhängig und das Wasser muss auch bei einer Wasserkühlung mit Luft abgekühlt werden und um so weniger Drehzahl um so wärmer wird das Wasser werden.

Deinem Prozessor wird es auch egal sein ob du 85°C oder nur 75°C erreichst, nur könnte es im Sommer etwas knapp werden da es dann wärmer wird und deine Wassertemperatur weiter ansteigen wird und ab 95-100°C wird dein Prozessor anfangen herunter zu takten. Denn mit ansteigender Wassertemperatur steigt auch deine CPU-Temperatur weiter an.


----------



## Busterflex (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

nein bei prime 95


----------



## Busterflex (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

wenn ich die lüfter mische ist das schlimm? oder ratet ihr mir davon ab ?


----------



## Busterflex (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

also ich hatte zuerst einen cooler master lüfter mit einem be quiet gepaart das ergebnis war schlechter als zuvor jetzt habe ich die 2 be quiet lüfter verbaut und erreiche in prime95 nur noch maximal 73-74° was für mich ein sehr gutes erbeniss ist .
jetzt habe ich nach einen lüfter gesucht der noch etwas stärker ist aber nicht laut ist und noch günstig ist 
ich habe diesen hier gefunden Cooler Master Gehäuselüfter »SickleFlow 120 (grüne LEDs)« angeblich soll er von den werten und lautstärke besser sein als mein be quiet pure wings 2 
hat einer den lüfter und hat erfahungen damit?


----------



## razzor1984 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*



Busterflex schrieb:


> also ich hatte zuerst einen cooler master lüfter mit einem be quiet gepaart das ergebnis war schlechter als zuvor jetzt habe ich die 2 be quiet lüfter verbaut und erreiche in prime95 nur noch maximal 73-74° was für mich ein sehr gutes erbeniss ist .
> jetzt habe ich nach einen lüfter gesucht der noch etwas stärker ist aber nicht laut ist und noch günstig ist
> ich habe diesen hier gefunden Cooler Master Gehäuselüfter »SickleFlow 120 (grüne LEDs)« angeblich soll er von den werten und lautstärke besser sein als mein be quiet pure wings 2
> hat einer den lüfter und hat erfahungen damit?



 Artic P12 P/L-Lösung  (gutes FDB-lager und hohen statischen Druck) oder Noctua NF-P12 redux  (in deinem Fall die 1700rpm Variante, auch gutes Lager aber gehobene Qualität – stabiler Rahmen, sehr hoher statischer druck)Am Ende des Tages limitiert der 120er Radiator, man kann die Verlustleistung des Ryzen durchaus kühlen, nur müssen dann eben die Lüfter einfach viel höher drehen um das Wasser in einem akzeptablen Temperaturbereich zu halten.  

Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM, 4-Pin, leiser: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Arctic P12 - 120 mm Gehaeuseluefter optimiert: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Arctic P12 PWM - 120 mm PWM Gehaeuseluefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer (PWM Variante)


----------



## Ace (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Was machst du denn sonst mit dem PC?Zocken?wie sind die Temps da?Bei Prime kannste den 120 Radi knicken,die Abwärme bekommst du nicht weg.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*

Prime95 ist auch uninteressant, es kommt wirklich nur auf die Games und reale Anwendungen an.


----------



## Nacer (3. April 2019)

*AW: Cooler Master Wasserkühlung schwach und laut !!!*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Prime95 ist auch uninteressant, es kommt wirklich nur auf die Games und reale Anwendungen an.



So siehts aus.. 
Und Gute Lüfter kosten auch immer etwas mehr Geld.. Man kann aber schonmal gut sparen wenn man auf den led quatsch verzichtet. 

Schau doch mal zb bei ebay kleinanzeigen. Dort bekommst auch oft neue bzw fast neue Premium Fans für kleineres Geld.. Wäre ja eine Idee wert wenn es ggf am Geld liegen könnte.


----------

